# Wiesent - 110 - Hecht



## Dübel (6. Juni 2020)

Heute durfte meine DAM Wiesent mal an die Regnitz. Gerne hätte ich ganz klassisch mit einem Mepps Spinner gefangen, Blech wurde heute aber konsequent ignoriert. Ein kleiner moderner Wobbler brachte dann zwei durchschnittliche Barsche und diesen kleinen 60er Hecht. Die DAM Wiesent wurde ordentlich gefordert, aber an ihre Grenzen kam sie noch nicht.


----------



## Bilch (7. Juni 2020)

Am besten wäre einen Thread zu öffnen, wo wir unsere Fänge mit dem alten Zubehör präsentieren könnten.


----------



## eiszeit (7. Juni 2020)

Ein kräftiges Petri zum schönem Hecht. Tolle Kombination Rute um 1960 und Rolle aus den 60ern.
Beschrieben wurde die Wisent 137 1/2 als leichte Spinnrute für Forellen, Barsche und Döbel,
aber man sieht es, der Hecht wusste dies nicht.


----------



## Michael.S (7. Juni 2020)

Welche Finessa ist das denn ? , ich überlege schon seit langem mir eine zuzulegen , konnte ich mir in der Jugend nie leisten , da war das meine Traumrolle


----------



## Dübel (7. Juni 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Welche Finessa ist das denn ? , ich überlege schon seit langem mir eine zuzulegen , konnte ich mir in der Jugend nie leisten , da war das meine Traumrolle


Das ist die DAM Quick 110, Baujahr 1967 - 1973.
Die passt perfekt zur leichten gespließten Spinnrute.


----------



## Dübel (7. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ein kräftiges Petri zum schönem Hecht. Tolle Kombination Rute um 1960 und Rolle aus den 60ern.
> Beschrieben wurde die Wisent 137 1/2 als leichte Spinnrute für Forellen, Barsche und Döbel,
> aber man sieht es, der Hecht wusste dies nicht.


An der Wiesent, nach der die Rute benannt ist, sind große Hechte nicht oft anzutreffen. Heute darf dieser Fluss fast ausschließlich mit der Fliege befischt werden. 
Mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass die Rute durchaus auch noch mit großen Döbeln und Forellen zurecht kommen wird. Einen wirklich großen Hecht möchte ich aber lieber nicht an den Haken bekommen.


----------



## Dübel (7. Juni 2020)

Heute gab es den passenden Fisch zur Rute - ein 31er Bachsaibling fand den Wobbler toll.
Eine dicke Forelle hab ich leider verloren. Ein paar schöne Döbel und etliche kleine Barsche durften ganz schnell wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Dübel (8. Juni 2020)

Der Tag endete in der Notaufnahme. 
Hänger aus Baum gelöst - zack - aua!
Trotz gut angedrückter Widerhaken ging da nichts mehr vor oder zurück ....


----------



## Jason (8. Juni 2020)

Aua, gute Besserung. Das hätte auch ins Auge gehen können.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juni 2020)

Auch noch doppelt drinne...gute Besserung


----------



## Michael.S (9. Juni 2020)

Sieht ja Böse aus


----------



## eiszeit (9. Juni 2020)

Oje, gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## Bilch (9. Juni 2020)

Dübel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348012
> 
> Der Tag endete in der Notaufnahme.
> Hänger aus Baum gelöst - zack - aua!
> Trotz gut angedrückter Widerhaken ging da nichts mehr vor oder zurück ....


Damit habe ich leider Erfahrungen 
Bei solchen Manövern habe ich immer Angst, dass der Köder bzw. Haken ein Stockwerk höher landet ...
Gute besserung!


----------



## Dübel (9. Juni 2020)

Danke für die guten Wünsche!
So schlimm war es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Sehr merkwürdig fand ich allerdings, dass ich den Haken wirklich kein Stück bewegen konnte, obwohl die Widerhaken komplett angedrückt waren. Der Arzt brauchte eine sehr kräftige Klemme und viel Kraft, um die Spitzen durchzustechen. 
Ich werde jetzt mal meine wenigen Kunstköder mit widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken ausstatten. Das ist sicher eine gute Investition.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Juni 2020)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls gute Besserung.


----------

